# Updating BIOS on old PC???



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

My son writes to me... 

"Dad, I have my old desk top back and am in the process of getting it back up to snuff. 
Do you know much about upgrading BIOS drivers?" 

I know from nothing about BIOS updates. Can anyone point us in the right direction?

TIA for any help.

Nick :smoking:


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

And unless you absolutely have to, you leave the sucker alone!


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Thanks. I've passed both comments on
to my son. Personally, I tend to go with
Bogy's philosophy - if it ain't broke, don't fix it.
But son is more of a tinkerer than I am.
I tossed a busted laptop his way and darned
if he didn't fix it right up - not unlike the $12.62
clunker I picked up at Goodwill and brought back to life (resurrected?)

Thanks again Mark & Bogy.


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

In the old days as close as the Pentium 90, you might have had to open up the machine and move a jumper before you could do a bios upgrade (Plenty still around for those Y2K upgrade days). Something like that and I leave it alone. 

But if it is a program I can download, it makes a boot disk and away I go then the Bios upgrades are mighty easy.

One problem for a period was that if you ran the bios upgrade.exe from withing windows you could zap your bios totally (bios upgrade should only to run as boot disk, only run in windows to make the disk). Now a days the upgrade exe won't run unless in OS running from boot disk. More foolproof.


----------

